# Skaven Screaming Bell.



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well after much time and mistakes i have finished my first skaven model...the great screaming bell! I went for a Rusty, Moldy looking and i think it came out pretty good! Only thing is in these pictures i dont have there tails painted pink  but anyhow feed back would be welcome.


----------



## Eva (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow man, just wow. + Rep


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

When i first saw the release pictures for this model i thought it would be my worst nightmare to build and paint. This is awesome! I especially love the way you have done the bell with the weathered oxidized look, please could you share how? You went for weathered and you definitely achieved it. 

The only thing i would suggest just to really make it pop is too go up another highlight or 2 on the flames i think that would really finish the model off. 

Well done have some rep.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

wow man, the patina on the bell is killer! Well done, going to rep you for that!! But it's too bad you didn't fill in the joins of the two halves! That little attention to detail would definately take it even further in the realism you tried to accomplish with the bell!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The big bell is great; I would be tempted to make the little bells look more rather than the plain brown they appear at the moment.

I also like the wood and the stone; they have contrast without looking unnatural.

I am less fond of the seer's robes. The highlights appear too abrupt for my taste; it might look better with some blending or a wash to draw it together and add depth.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Very good. The oxidisation on the bell is wonderful and the wood looks quite rotten. I also quite like the Rat Ogre. +reputation


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The big bell is great; I would be tempted to make the little bells look more rather than the plain brown they appear at the moment.
> 
> I also like the wood and the stone; they have contrast without looking unnatural.
> 
> I am less fond of the seer's robes. The highlights appear too abrupt for my taste; it might look better with some blending or a wash to draw it together and add depth.


I did the seers robes like that for a reason which will be made clear when i post the rest of my army  as for the bell its very simple and can be done in these steps.

Base Coat:Vermin Brown
Paintwarf Bronze
Wash 1:Hawk Terq
Wash 2:50\50 hawk terq and white.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

The bell is really well done and I lover the frontal rust. Have some rep for those. Really well done my friend.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice I love the rusted oxidized look of the metal. Beautiful.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Veyr nice piece, and please tell us how you did the bell! I have a massive piece of scenary I want to paint to look oxidised I just haven't got it to work anywhere near as good as that.

I like the brand on the rat ogre, but brighter hightlights on the flames wouldnt go amiss.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

humakt said:


> Veyr nice piece, and please tell us how you did the bell! I have a massive piece of scenary I want to paint to look oxidised I just haven't got it to work anywhere near as good as that.
> 
> I like the brand on the rat ogre, but brighter hightlights on the flames wouldnt go amiss.


this is how i did the bell lol!


Base Coat:Vermin Brown
Paintwarf Bronze
Wash 1:Sepia
Wash 2:Hawk Terq
Wash 3:50\50 hawk terq and white.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I shall give that a try at the weekend and see how it works out.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very very nicely done Ang. I am most impressed with the bell and the rust effects across the entire model. Have a bit of rep in appreciation of a job well done.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You never stop surprising me with the quality of your painting... And now you did it again god damn it! + rep for you!


----------

